# Decided to go with KJV



## moral necessity (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, having used the modern literal translations for the past 20 years, I have decided to go back to the KJV. Just bought a 4"x6" compact today. 

My decision finally came to a head over several verses in I John. The view of John Gill and some others that much of this refers to the sin of apostasy becomes basically eliminated, because these translations seem to limit the text to "practicing sin", alluding to sinful behavior. The KJV allows for this interpretation too, but it doesn't force it to be the only one available. 

To me, the topic in these verses is irrelevant. I'm just uncomfortable that former interpretations of difficult passages now appear unable to be derived from the text when it is read. It makes me hesitant to trust that the same has not occured in other areas of scripture. And so...here I set with my KJV. 

Also, I am not trying to draw swords with my brothers here who love the other translations. I'm just sharing my thoughts... 

Blessings!


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

As you know, some would argue that using the KJV is a _*moral necessity*_! (Sorry, I couldn't resist!) 

I'm attempting to read the KJV through this year in honor of the 400th Anniversary. I have used the NKJV a lot in recent years, but it's possible that I may continue reading the KJV, at least for private reading.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 18, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> As you know, some would argue that using the KJV is a _*moral necessity*_! (Sorry, I couldn't resist!)
> 
> I'm attempting to read the KJV through this year in honor of the 400th Anniversary. I have used the NKJV a lot in recent years, but it's possible that I may continue reading the KJV, at least for private reading.



Oh, come on... read it in public too. Nothing more amusing than seeing people turn up their noses when I read in Sunday School out of the AV


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 18, 2011)

Amen,a thousand amens to all your comments,long live the KJV,God is faithful who has preserved this wonderful translation-God be praised!


----------



## baron (Sep 18, 2011)

I also went back to the KJV, after years of the NIV. My main reason was due to memorizing scripture.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 18, 2011)

I actually started my Bible reading in the Living Bible Paraphrase. I became a Christian reading it. But I quickly picked up the KJV in 1981. I am too emotionally attached to it to move away from it since I started my scripture memorization in the KJV back then. I do have to admit that I read the Old Testament through in the NIV the first time I read the OT. I don't regret having done that. I also have an ESV which I read through but I am just too attached to the KJV for various reasons.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > As you know, some would argue that using the KJV is a _*moral necessity*_! (Sorry, I couldn't resist!)
> ...



That's true! Although I haven't seen too many outward reactions of that sort when I've done that, even in a church where hardly anyone uses the AV and many of the folks have little or no familiarity with it at all. 

I have a PCA pastor friend who, while in seminary, was given an old copy of the ASV (1901) that had been owned by a pastor of some note. It has a lot of marginal notes in it that the pastor had written. My friend decided to start preaching from it, but that only lasted a few weeks and ended when the elders asked him to stop!


----------



## BibleCyst (Sep 18, 2011)

Brother, I applaud your decision to switch to the KJV. I spent my entire life using the NIV, and after going through many modern translations (NIV-ESV-HCSB-NKJV), I finally landed on the KJV. Being 21, I am the only person I know in my age group who uses it. So, I know what it is like to transition, and I have some advise to offer.

Depending on how good you are with English, transitioning from a Bible written in "modern English" to a Bible translated in the 1600's can be a little rough. You will find that in many places, the KJV is actually easier to understand then modern translations. However, there are some sections (especially in the Old Testament) that are quite difficult, and occasionally a weird word pops up. Be sure to look up words that you do not understand. The weird words normally pop up again later in reading, and from my experience, the text comes alive in ways it never has before when I learn a new word! Also, if you don't understand the way something is worded, read it outloud. The KJV was meant to be read outloud. I'm almost at the point where I can read it like a newspaper. Granted, you probably have more reading experience then me, so it might be easier.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I actually started my Bible reading in the Living Bible Paraphrase. I became a Christian reading it. But I quickly picked up the KJV in 1981. I am too emotionally attached to it to move away from it since I started my scripture memorization in the KJV back then. I do have to admit that I read the Old Testament through in the NIV the first time I read the OT. I don't regret having done that. I also have an ESV which I read through but I am just too attached to the KJV for various reasons.



I made frequent use of the Living Bible as well when I first started reading the Bible. This was because a few years earlier I had been given a _People's Study Bible_ in the LB, which has basically the same notes as the Harper Study Bible, from what I understand. The conservative and Bible-believing notes by Harold Lindsell were a good antidote to the other Bible I had to buy for a college class, the higher critical Oxford Annotated Study Bible (RSV.) Lindsell included some Matthew Henry comments in the study notes as well. Except for perhaps at the very beginning, I mainly used the Living Bible as sort of a commentary on passages that I didn't understand in the NASB or KJV. I would do that with the NIV too, but never made much use of either (especially TLB) after about the first year or two. I think the NKJV was the first I read all the way through and I used the NAS a lot too. Until now, I've never read the KJV consistently, although I always had great respect for it and didn't like it when people denigrated it almost as intemperately as the KJVO's denounce those who use anything else.

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------




BibleCyst said:


> Brother, I applaud your decision to switch to the KJV. I spent my entire life using the NIV, and after going through many modern translations (NIV-ESV-HCSB-NKJV), I finally landed on the KJV. Being 21, I am the only person I know in my age group who uses it. So, I know what it is like to transition, and I have some advise to offer.
> 
> Depending on how good you are with English, transitioning from a Bible written in "modern English" to a Bible translated in the 1600's can be a little rough. You will find that in many places, the KJV is actually easier to understand then modern translations. However, there are some sections (especially in the Old Testament) that are quite difficult, and occasionally a weird word pops up. Be sure to look up words that you do not understand. The weird words normally pop up again later in reading, and from my experience, the text comes alive in ways it never has before when I learn a new word! Also, if you don't understand the way something is worded, read it outloud. The KJV was meant to be read outloud. I'm almost at the point where I can read it like a newspaper. Granted, you probably have more reading experience then me, so it might be easier.



I concur. The Gospels, Acts, Psalms, Proverbs and other more familiar passages usually read much easier than some in the OT and perhaps certain short portions of some of Paul's epistles. We just read a chapter from Ezekiel and I had to look up words every 2 or 3 sentences. But one way the KJV helps me at times is that I tend to skim the Bible like I'm reading a newspaper, which doesn't lend itself to deep reflection and wrestling with the text. I have little doubt that spending hours on end on the internet has impacted that considerably as well.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 18, 2011)

In addition to reading from the KJV in this 400th year anniversary, be sure to read some of the better books (Cambpell, McGrath, Nicolson, Ryken, and Norton) on the history of the translation AND you MUST see the wonderful documentary *KJB: The Book that Changed the World.* I have watched it about 8 times and still find it a satisfying experience.

If you want a GREAT deal on a "feels like butta" lambskin KJV, try Hand Size | Local Church Bible Publishers. Pretty amazing for only $65. 

If you have money to spare, Bible Design and Binding: R. L. Allan's KJV Long Primer in Atlantic Blue Calfskin.


----------



## reformedminister (Sep 19, 2011)

Wise Choice! I fought this for years and would desperately try to use other translations but could not help going back to the old faithful Authorized Version. It is time tested, reverent, and has been a standard for centuries. It's not as hard to understand as some people make out to be. Personally, I think it encourages you to dig a little deeper in your Bible Study. It has been my preferred Bible for personal study for years, although I would preach from different modern translations. Now I have given that up and preach exclusively from the KJV. I know it may be a matter of preference and convictions concerning textual differences, but it is nice to see that I am not alone!


----------



## JennyG (Sep 19, 2011)

How great to see so many KJV-users coming out of the closet. 
I'll never read any other version!


----------



## Stargazer65 (Sep 19, 2011)

For four hundred years the Lord has blessed it. I use it almost exclusively, although I do have some other versions for reference as well.

It was good enough for Paul, and so it's good enough for me!


----------



## JM (Sep 19, 2011)

Love the AV.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 19, 2011)

I love most any "literal" translation that comes in GIANT PRINT.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi:

You mean there are other Bible translations out there?


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 20, 2011)

If I were going from NIV or one of those type translations, the KJV would definitely be a step up. However, even after years of reading the KJV, memorizing the KJV, and listening to an excellent teaching pastor explain the obscure language (and looking up some of it myself), I finally succumbed to the NASB and ESV which I use primarily now. 

In comparing readability and flow to the modern translations like NASB and ESV, I would agree that the KJV is much easier to read. I just don't find it easier to understand.


----------



## KMK (Sep 20, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> If you have money to spare, Bible Design and Binding: R. L. Allan's KJV Long Primer in Atlantic Blue Calfskin.



Does it come in a Kindle version?


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 20, 2011)

We've got a family at my church that uses the 1599 Geneva. Even the kids. Now that's hardcore. But I use the KJV too.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 20, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> Nothing more amusing than seeing people turn up their noses when I read in Sunday School out of the AV



That experience rings sadly true for me as well. I don't mind people using other translations. What I mind is the contempt that so many have for the AV that should have an honored place among all English-speaking Christians for the role it has played not only in the Church but in Western society as a whole.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 20, 2011)

True. But the "contempt" runs both ways with the militant KJVO's. Especially the closer one gets to Pennsacola, FL.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 20, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> True. But the "contempt" runs both ways with the militant KJVO's. Especially the closer one gets to Pennsacola, FL.



Then let their contempt be for the KJVO's and not for the KJV.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Sep 20, 2011)

I also have changed to the Authorised Version. I had used the NIV in high school and through the first bit of college. At that point, I had switched to the ESV until this past year.

I'll take this as an opportunity to thank Rev. Winzer, Mr. Rafalsky, and those others on the board who have winsomely presented the case for the Authorised Version in past threads. I found these discussions very helpful as I was brought to consider textual and translation issues which I was not previously aware of. I also am very thankful for the witness and work of the Trinitarian Bible Society. I would encourage others to consider membership and prayerful support.


----------

